# New to site but training for years



## johnson 45 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello fellow Gym rats!! 

Hey this site looks great, I was on another but nothing like this. The sponsors on here, are they legit?

​


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*johnson 45* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome


----------

